# αζυμίτες και προζυμίτες



## Costas (Jul 15, 2012)

ΛΚΝ: λειτουργιά η [liturjá] Ο24 : *άζυμο* ψωμί που προσφέρεται στην εκκλησία για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως άρτος στη Θεία Ευχαριστία· πρόσφορο.

Άζυμο;! :huh:


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2012)

Costas said:


> ΛΚΝ: λειτουργιά η [liturjá] Ο24 : *άζυμο* ψωμί που προσφέρεται στην εκκλησία για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως άρτος στη Θεία Ευχαριστία· πρόσφορο.
> 
> Άζυμο;! :huh:


Ε, όχι και άζυμο! Τι είναι; Αραβική πίτα;


nickel's addition: Συνταγή για πρόσφορο:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=-h6fGoHfGmwC&pg=PA65#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Costas (Jul 15, 2012)

Χοντρή πατάτα. Στο λήμμα "πρόσφορο" λέει απλά "ειδικό ψωμί [κλπ.]".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 15, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ε, όχι και άζυμο! Τι είναι; Αραβική πίτα;


Τορτίγια με_ξ_ικάνα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2012)

Costas said:


> Χοντρή πατάτα. Στο λήμμα "πρόσφορο" λέει απλά "ειδικό ψωμί [κλπ.]".



Εχμμ, πραγματολογικά, όχι χοντρή πατάτα, φτενή ζύμη. :) Το άζυμο δεν φουσκώνει ούτε με τρόμπα. 
Αλλά να το πούμε σε όσους ζυμώνουν πρόσφορα, να μην παιδεύονται οι καημένες (συνήθως γυναίκες). Το ζύμωμα (με τα χέρια) δεν είναι κι εύκολη δουλειά. 

Μελάνη, σε παρακαλώ μη με βάζεις σε πειρασμό την ώρα του κολατσιού (μου). ;)
Ένα μπουρίτο λαχτάρ'σα και μια εντσιλάδα καπάκι, μετά τα ταμάλες του πρωινού βεβαίως.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 15, 2012)

Costas said:


> ΛΚΝ: λειτουργιά η [liturjá] Ο24 : *άζυμο* ψωμί που προσφέρεται στην εκκλησία για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως άρτος στη Θεία Ευχαριστία· πρόσφορο.
> 
> Άζυμο;! :huh:



Άζυμος άρτος είναι το ψωμί χωρίς μαγιά. Στη Μεγάλη Ηθική και Θρησκευτική εγκυκλοπαίδεια υπάρχει ακόμη και λήμμα για το Αζυμικό ζήτημα, όπου μεταξύ άλλων λέει: Από της ΙΑ εκατονταετηρίδος, της εποχής, δηλαδή του Κηρουλαρίου, ήρχισεν οξυτάτη διαμάχη μεταξύ Ορθοδόξων και Ρωμαιοκαθολικών δια το οποίος πρέπει να είναι ο εν τω μυστηρίω της Θείας Ευχαριστίας άρτος, ένζυμος ή άζυμος... τοιαύτην δ' έκτασιν έλαβε η περί τα άζυμα διαμάχη, ώστε να θεωρείται μία εκ των αφορμών του σχίσματος μεταξύ Ανατολής και Δύσεως.... Ενίοτε μάλιστα οι ορθόδοξοι απεκάλουν τους ρωμαιοκαθολικούς "αζυμίτας" και οι τελευταίοι τους πρώτους "προζυμίτας".

Με λίγα λόγια, η όστια είναι άζυμος άρτος.

Αν ενδιαφέρει, μπορώ με λίγη υπομονή να αντιγράψω και το λήμμα 'Αζυμα που είναι καμπόσο :)


Εδώ και η άποψη ενός ρωμαιοκαθολικού ιστολόγου για το ζήτημα


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2012)

Τα μετέφερα όλα εδώ επειδή το θέμα έχει και μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 15, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ε, όχι και άζυμο! Τι είναι; Αραβική πίτα;



Μάλλον πρόκειται για παρεξήγηση του γεγονότος ότι στο πρόσφορο δεν μπαίνει ποτέ μαγιά, αλλά μόνο προζύμι, υποθέτω.
Τουλάχιστον η γιαγιά μου, έτσι έλεγε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2012)

...
Να βάλω και το *εφτάζυμο* στο παιχνίδι, που παρότι δεν κάνει για πρόσφορο και δεν έχει προζύμι, και ζυμώνεται και αυτόζυμο είναι;
Συνταγές και δοξασίες εκεί κι εκεί. Ο Ψιλάκης το αποδίδει «autozymo» εκεί, και σ' ένα βιβλίο της Νταϊάνας Κόχυλα - εκτός από «autozymo» - το βρίσκω και απλά μεταγραμμένο σαν «eptazymo» (γνωστό αλλά παρετυμολογημένο).

Παλιά το λέγανε και «του διαόλου το ψωμί», οπότε καταλαβαίνετε την αδυναμία μου. Βιαννίτικο φτάζυμο ψωμί και παξιμάδι έχω φάει τόνους από τη μάνα μου και τις θειές, και μεραμπελιώτικο και στειακό από προκομμένες χέρες ζυμώτριες. 
Εμ τι περιμένατε; Δαεμάνος είμαι, ζιζάνια σπέρνω (και ρεβίθια λαχταρώ, σαν πεινώ). Καλή η τορτίγια, μα σαν το παξιμάδι δεν έχω πράμα άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2012)

Προτιμώ (αλλά χωρίς να το έχω μελετήσει) το _eftazimo_.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 15, 2012)

> Πρόσφορο – Λειτουργιά
> Υλικά:
> 5 κούπες αλεύρι σκληρό
> 15 γρ. νωπή μαγιά ή 1,5 κουταλάκι ξηρή
> ...


http://www.oodegr.com/oode/orthod/praktikes/prosforo1.htm


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2012)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10921-The-writing-on-the-%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%AF%CE%B4%CF%89%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BD&p=136281&viewfull=1#post136281


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 16, 2012)

prozymites VS azymites
pro-leaveners VS anti-leaveners
fermentarians VS antifermentarians


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2012)

...
*Leavened vs unleavened bread*, μια προσφορά του prosphora.org.

Melidoni, για το *pro-leaveners που γράφεις με ενωτικό, ίσως είναι χρήσιμο να θυμηθούμε τον πονοκέφαλο του pre- και του prο-, ιδίως την πρώτη ανάρτηση του νήματος από τον Νικέλ, όπου εκτός από τo proenzyme, έχει και το pre-Something και το pro-Something. Εκτός αν το λες για τους φιλενζυμικούς. Πω πο πο πονοκέφαλος αυτά τα pre- και pro- με τις αντιστοιχίσεις τους. :s 

Τα Azymite, Prozymite και fermentarian πάντως τα έχει το OED για τους αντιμαχόμενους Καθολικούς και Ορθόδοξους εκείνης της εποχής.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2012)

Περί εφτάζυμου και άλλων δαιμονίων.

Κουίζ: Τι ΔΕΝ θα έπρεπε να περιλαμβάνει ένα νήμα για το εφτά; Σωστά μαντέψατε: το εφτάζυμο ψωμί, επειδή δεν έχει καμία, εκτός της παρετυμολογικής, σχέση με το εφτά. Ας δούμε τι λένε οι Ψιλάκηδες πάνω σ' αυτό.

Αλλού το λένε "ροβιθένιο" και "ροφτέινο" (Κοζάνη) λόγω του ότι ζυμώνεται με "μαγιά" από ρεβίθια, καθώς και "γοργή", "γοργένιο" (Σαμοθράκη), "αφρένιο" (Κως) "κρυφό" (Σαρακατσάνοι) κλπ. Είναι το ψωμί εκείνο που για τη ζύμωσή του δεν χρησιμοποιείται προζύμι, μαγιά ή κάποια από τις γνωστές χημικές διογκωτικές ύλες, αλλά γίνεται με την αυτοσχέδια καλλιέργεια ειδικής ζύμης με χοντροαλεσμένα ροβίθια.
Πιστεύεται ότι το λένε "εφτάζυμο" επειδή ζυμώνεται εφτά φορές για να γίνει. Αλλά όσοι παρακολούθησαν έστω και μια φορά τη διαδικασία παρασκευής εφτάζυμου ψωμιού, ξέρουν πως... απλώς χρειάζεται καλό ζύμωμα! Πρόκειται, βέβαια, για παρετυμολογία, αφού η λέξη προέρχεται από το "αυτόζυμος άρτος", ο άρτος εκείνος που ζυμώνεται μόνος του, χωρίς τη βοθήθεια του προζυμιού.
Δεν είναι γνωστό από πότε ζυμώνονται στην Ελλάδα ψωμιά με την καλλιέργεια μαγιάς από ροβίθια. Είναι πιθανό να το γνώριζαν και κατά την αρχαιότητα. Ο Πωλ Φωρ θεωρεί παλαιά τη συνήθεια, "φανερά υπολείμματα μιας εποχής όπου δεν έφταχναν τις πίτες μόνο με αλεύρι από κριθάρι και σιτάρι". Δεν φαίνεται όμως να ταυτίζονται τα εφτάζυμα με τον "ετνίτη άρτο" της αρχαιότητας, όπως έχει υποστηριχτεί. Έτνος ήταν η φάβα, ο χυλός από τα όσπρια. Αλλά τα όσπρια αλέθονταν συχνά και συμπλήρωναν τις λιγοστές ποσότητες σιτάλευρου που υπήρχαν στα αμμπάρια του κάθε σπιτιού. Ακόμη και στα νεώτερα χρόνια στην Κρήτη ανακάτευαν το αλεύρι της φάβας με το αλεύρι του σιταριού και έκαναν ένα είδος μιγαδερού ψωμιού.
Στα χρόνια του αυτοκράτορα Κωνσταντίνου του Δ' του Πωγωνάτου (668-685), ήταν γνωστοι οι "αυτόζυμοι άρτοι", ίσως το σημερινό αυτόζυμο-εφτάζυμο. Αναφέρονται μεταξύ των θερμαντικών τροφών σε ιαρτρικό βιβλίο της εποχής.
"*όσα θερμαίνει... σίτος εψητός και οι εξ αυτού άρτοι, ήτοι αυτόζυμοι..."*
Στην επιστολή του Ιωάννη Χούμνου η οποία αναφέρεται σε δίαιτα "προφυλακτική εις ποδάγραν" η περιγραφή δεν αφήνει καμιά αμφιβολία ότι πρόκειται περί του εφτάζυμου άρτου:
"σισαμούντας ως σηπεδόνας αίματος, τοις γαστριζομένοις χαρίζου, έτι γε μην και τους άρτους όσοι μη εξ αλεύρου αλλ' ερεβίνθων την ζύμην τυγχάνουσιν κεκτημένοι..."
Στα μεταβυζαντικά χρόνια ονομάζεται ήδη "φτάζυμο"! Σε πράξη ενοικίασης φούρνου του 1605 συμφωνείται να εισπράττει ο κάτοχος του φούρνου αντί ενοικίου "τέσσερα ψωμιά σπιτικά και ό,τι άλλο του αρέσει από τα υπόλοιπα αρτοσκευάσματα, _ήγουν τούρτες*, κουλούρια, φτάζυμο και πάσα άλλο_...
Είναι ένα από τα πιο δύσκολα ψωμιά και απαιτεί ακρίβεια, καθαριότητα, σταθερή και υψηλή θερμοκρασία του χώρου (ή έστω του δοχείου που χρησιμοποιείται για την καλλιέργεια της ζύμης) γι' αυτό και γινόταν συνήθως το καλοκαίρι ως εορταστικό του δεκαπενταύγουστου. Συνήθως απέφευγαν να το ζυμώσουν το χειμώνα και ιδιαιτέρως στα σπίτια που δεν έχουν σταθερή και υψηλή θερμοκρασία....... Οι παλιοί φουρνάρηδες το θεωρούσαν εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητο σε καιρικές μεταβολές: "Οχτώ ώρες θέλει να γίνει. Κι αν δεν γινόταν, λέγαμε πως είχε αλλάξει ο καιρός το μεταξύ. Αν, την ώρα που είχαμε τα ροβίθια στο μπουκάλι φυσούσε βοριάς ή νότος, αν άλλαζε η θερμοκρασία, πήγαινε ο κόπος μας χαμένος".... 
Όταν πετύχει, η μυρωδιά και η γεύση του είναι εξαιρετική. Λένε πως δύσκολα γίνεται μα και δύσκολα ξεχνιέται (η γεύση του). Λένε ακόμη πως " το φτάζυμο ήκαμε άσπρα τα μαλλιά του φουρνάρη" (η αγωνία για τη ζύμωση). Μια παλιά παροιμία που ακούγεται στην Κρήτη αποτυπώνει και τη δυσκολία αλλά και τη νοστιμιά του: "Εφτά φορές ζυμώνεται κι εφτά γειτονιές πιάνει". Δηλαδή η μυρωδιά του απλώνεται σε εφτά γειτονιές.
Η ιδιότητά του να ζυμώνεται χωρίς το γνωστό προζύμι (ως γνωστόν το προζύμι πιστεύεται ότι ανεβαίνει με τη συνέργεια της θείας δύναμης, γι' αυτό και συχνά φτιάχνεται στην εκκλησία), έγινε η αιτία ώστε να θεωρηθεί ψωμί του διαβόλου! Στη λαϊκή συνείδηση το εφτάζυμο αποτελεί γενεσιουργό αιτία της διασάλευσης της φυσικής τάξης. Αντιβαίνει το θεϊκό νόμο που ορίζει τη μεταβολή της ύλης μέσα από το φούσκωμα του άρτου...

Το κεφάλαιο συνεχίζεται με πολύ γοητευτικές πληροφορίες, ειδικά λαογραφικού ενδιαφέροντος, αλλά φοβάμαι μη βγει τριπλόφαρδο σεντόνι οπότε για την ώρα σταματώ εδώ. Πάντως επιφυλάσσομαι. ;) Μαζί ίσως και με ένα νηματάκι για τους παξαμάδες, τους διπυρίτες, τα παξιμάδια, που είναι... ένα και το αυτό. 

*τούρτες προφανώς όχι όπως τις γνωρίζουμε σήμερα. Στην Κάρπαθο, για παράδειγμα, τούρτες λένε τις γλυκές μυζηθρόπιτες, οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι κάτι ανάλογο θα είναι κι εδώ.

Και μια σπέσιαλ συνταγή για εφτάζυμο Μεραμπέλλου (για τον Δαεμάνο) ;)

2 κιλά αλεύρι άσπρο σκληρό
1 ποτήρι ρεβίθια αλεσμένα
2 κουταλάκια αλάτι
1/2 ποτήρι ζάχαρη
4-5 κουταλιές ελαιόλαδο
5-6 δαφνόφυλλα
1 λίτρο ζεστό νερό
1 καυτερή πιπεριά
1 κουταλάκι κύμινο
1 κουταλάκι κανέλα
σησάμι και μαυροσήσαμο για το πασπάλισμα 

Αποβραδίς βάζομε τα ρεβίθια σε πήλινο ή άλλο σκεύος και προσθέτομε 1,5 ποτήρι ζεστό νερό και την πιπεριά ψιλοκομμένη. Ανακατεύουμε, σκεπάζουμε και αφήνουμε σε ζεστό μέρος όλη τη νύχτα να βγάλει αφρό. Το πρωί βράζομε για 10-15 λεπτά το νερό με τα δαφνόφυλλα δεμένα μέσα σε ένα πανί και το αφήνομε να κρυώσει λίγο, ίσα να μην μας κάψει. Αδειάζομε τον "κουνενό" σε λεκάνη, προσθέτομε λίγο ζουμί και λίγο αλεύρι να γίνει χυλός. Σκεπάζομε και αφήνομε να ανέβει (1-2) ώρες. Προσθέτομε το αλάτι, τα μπαχαρικά, το αλεύρι και λίγο-λίγο το υπόλοιπο ζουμί και ζυμώνομε να ενσωματωθούν τα υλικά. Βρέχομε τα χέρια μας με το λάδι και ζυμώνομε λίγο ακόμα μέχρι να γίνει το ζυμάρι ομοιογενές, ελαστικό και να μείνουν καθαρά τα τοιχώματα της λεκάνης. Σκεπάζομε για λίγο μέχρι να ετοιμαστούμε για το πλάσιμο.
Πλάθομε στρογγυλά εφτάζυμα, τα αλείφομε με ζαχαρόνερο και τα πασπαλίζουμε με σησάμι και μαυροσήσαμο. Σκεπάζομε και αφήνομε πάλι σε ζεστό μέρος ν' ανέβουν, περίπου 2 ώρες. Ψήνομε σε προθερμασμένο φούρνο ή στον ξυλόφουρνο για μια ώρα περίπου.
_Συνταγή Μαρίας Βάρδα, Κρούστας Μεραμπέλλου._

ΥΓ. Το βιβλίο των Ψιλάκηδων είναι μερακλήδικο και απολαυστικό σαν το ζεστό ψωμί και τα γλυκίσματα που περιγράφει. Η δε λαογραφική συνιστώσα του είναι έως και συγκινητική. Με πλούσιο παράρτημα παροιμιών για το ψωμί στο τέλος και πάρα πολλές εκπληκτικές συνταγές. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.

ΥΓ2 Η τελευταία παράγραφος μπορεί να διαγραφεί αν κρίνετε ότι μπορεί να θεωρηθεί γκρίζα διαφήμιση.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Υλικά:
> (...)
> 15 γρ. νωπή *μαγιά* ή 1,5 κουταλάκι ξηρή
> (...)
> ...



Εδώ όμως λέει (και το προτιμώ, συμφωνώντας με τη γιαγιά της Έλσας):
"Χρειάζεται να έχουμε:
(...)
β) ένα μικρότερο αλλά βαθύ δοχείο για το προζύμι,
γ) ένα μικρό σφραγιστό δοχείο (τάπερ π.χ.) για την φύλαξη του προζυμιού για το ή τα επόμενα πρόσφορα, επειδή *η χρήσις μαγιάς απαγορεύεται*, "


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 16, 2012)

@Costas, υπάρχει και αγιορείτικο πρόσφορο; μαγιά μπύρας στο απλό πρόσφορο επιτρέπεται;

@Daeman, ευχαριστώ, έβαλα τους τύπους που βρήκα στα βιβλία της Γκουγκλ.
Ας προσθέσω τα λατινοπρεπή_ fermentacei, fermentari(i) VS infermentari(i)_

Όμως πέτυχα και αυτό το παρηχητικό λαβράκι

Archbishop Leo of Ohrid accused the Latins of being "azymites" or "infermentari," while the Easterners were nicknamed "prozymites" or "frumentari (A Concise Dictionary of Theology - Gerald O'Collins, Edward G. Farrugia)

Frumentarii = φρουμεντάριοι, ρωμαίοι στρατιωτικοί, διαχειριστές ΔΜ/εφοδιασμού.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2012)

Προφανώς θα είναι θέμα τήρησης της παράδοσης, θα εννοεί ποιο είναι το "σωστό". Αγιορείτικο πρόσφορο προφανώς υπάρχει (πώς αλλιώς;), αλλά φαντάζομαι πως η ονομασία του άρθρου είναι για να δώσει κύρος και παλαιότητα στη συνταγή.


----------



## jmanveda (Jul 16, 2012)

Ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά το θέμα το άζυμου άρτου (pain azyme — κάτι σαν λεπτά crackers 'διαίτης' όπως το γνώρισα σε Εβραίους φίλους) ξεκινάει από παλιά

http://www.hebrew4christians.com/Holidays/Spring_Holidays/Unleavened_Bread/unleavened_bread.html


----------

